

Ask HN: How good startups do performance appraisal? - thar2012

I feel performance appraisal at big companies sucks.
Just want to learn if any body finds out to do this difficult task in better way ?
======
paulsutter
At Valve, apparently they're crowdsourced from all employees:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/whos-boss-isnt-
one-040100888.h...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/whos-boss-isnt-
one-040100888.html)

You might want to look at 360 evaluations.

------
ahmedaly
I have the same question, specially if you offer your services for free to the
users.. like facebook.

------
yashchandra
Performance appraisal at large corporations definitely suck. Reasons are many.
But the point that managers or companies miss is the fact that performance
cannot/should not just be appraised at the end of the year by collecting
feedback. It has to be a constant process throughout the year. Most companies
miss this trick. It is always easier to get better feedback when I delivered
something by asking the team involved in it rather than waiting for next 6
months and go to them with a bunch of questions.Also, give feedback
constantly. By the end of the year, it will be a breeze to determine the
overall performance.

